# Cerakote 02/13/12



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is a Sig P250 that I finished a few days ago. The color choice turned out pretty well. I wasn't sure if I like this pistol at first, it is DAO. But after handling it, disassembly, and reassembly. I began to like it quite a bit. The DAO is very, very smooth. although I would prefer a version with a shorter barrel.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Damn man you do some nice work! I still gotta get one of my glocks over your way


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks great! 

Tim, If you would prefer a shorter barrel, i have just the gun

Sig P250C 40S&W (compact frame, non-nite sights, 13rd mag+ new extra 13rd mag, hardcase, great shape I am looking to get another glock so id either trade for a Glock or sell for $420


----------

